# Difference between Fursona & OCs



## Paradox13 (Mar 10, 2016)

Okay maybe this is a pet peeve of mine, but I believe a Fursona is the anthropomorpic representation of you. The Furry Persona of you.

You are born as one person that contains everything about you. You can never change from what you are into something else. Unless im wrong.. So with that said, it is my personal opinion you can only have one true fursona.

A lot of times, you will find people in this fandom who have multiple fursonas. They typically are made because they either represent an aspect of the whole.. Emotions or even the person just thought itd cool to have animal A or B.

There is a lot of misconception between one fursona and many OCs.

Who here thinks im right? Where here thinks im wrong?


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Mar 10, 2016)

Personally speaking I tend to switch between two very different personalities depending on which is more appropriate for the situation, I don't really see it as being invalid to have two 'sonas to represent these two personalities and the closest (from my/others' perspective(s)) beasts/whatever that fit the traits.  They're both essentially 'me' all the same, I just find one more relatable than the other at any given time.

I don't think it's really a 'you're wrong' thing so much as modularising oneself if deemed fit.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Fursona is your personal "furry persona" which would be an extension of you as an Anthro. (In my case, Dack Applewold, danceaholic and gamer)
An OC (or "original character") is a character that isn't necessarily an extension of ones self, but a character created for some purpose (in my case, most of mine are for comic series that never left the ground) like the Crimson Terror here, H'Zu Ral





I created her many years ago for a Star Trek-like story. (More like Nadesico)
She was the leader of a rebellion on her home planet of Andel, against a greedy corporation that had begun strip-mining massive swathes of her planet (with purchased permission from the ruling party of which she used to be part). Yes, it sounds like the plot of James Cameron's "Avatar". No, I wasn't inspired by Avatar when I created Ral. Believe it or not, I thought up Ral three or four years before Avatar hit theaters


----------



## Corvyn (Mar 10, 2016)

Paradox13 said:


> Okay maybe this is a pet peeve of mine, but I believe a Fursona is the anthropomorpic representation of you. The Furry Persona of you.
> 
> You are born as one person that contains everything about you. You can never change from what you are into something else. Unless im wrong.. So with that said, it is my personal opinion you can only have one true fursona.
> 
> ...


I agree with you that one's fursona, literally furry persona, should be a very personal representation of the self in an anthropomorphic form. 

I do, however, have a slightly differing opinion on one only having a single "true" fursona. The human mind is a rather malleable thing, constantly changing with whatever input we receive in our daily lives. Therefore, it stands to reason that perhaps the multi-tailed rainbow angel fox that one hypothetically says they are as a preteen might change as the individual grows and learns more about themselves and their world. Not everyone has a solid grip on who or what they, regardless of what stage of life they're in, so the fursona might shift to reflect who they are now as opposed to who they were five years ago, or even last year.

On the topic of multiple fursonas, specifically those that aren't simply "aspects of a whole" like you described, I think perhaps there are just a lot of people in this fandom who don't quite grasp the terminology yet. I've run into that a lot, wherein my friends who are new to the fandom describe all of their anthro characters as "fursonas", and they refuse to be corrected on this. But then, said friends are also the ones who unironically screamed "yiff in hell furfag" from the mountaintops for years before realizing I was a furry, so perhaps it's more of a case of lingering misplaced animosity for them.


----------



## jahan_sher (Mar 12, 2016)

Fursonas I've had usually started as an OC, interestingly. I'd spend months being indecisive about what my
'sona should be and then I go back to a character I created for a story and be like, "Y'know, I really liked
that design. THAT can be my fursona." That's how it was with my current fursona anyway XD


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Mar 13, 2016)

Multis are weird but who am i to judge

I myself am rather weird


----------

